# Boiled to save a lens damaged by Salt Water



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is an interesting article as posted in:
http://nikonrumors.com/2013/03/17/nikon-repair-center-saves-a-lens-damaged-by-salt-water-by-boiling-it.aspx/#more-56062


----------



## J.R. (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Rienz ... the replies under the post were hilarious. 

However, if I may point out that this was posted yesterday as well ... 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=13631.0

This here, becomes a duplicate thread.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 20, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Hi Rienz ... the replies under the post were hilarious.
> 
> However, if I may point out that this was posted yesterday as well ...
> 
> ...


Sorry did not know it already existed ... thanks for pointing it out.
Moderators, can I delete this thread or you will you merge it with the earlier post? 
Thanks & regards


----------

